# Revolution didn't work ??



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Jose was but on phenobarbital weeks ago ..shortly afterwards he started to scratch and bite ...of course first thought was fleas but never seen any...took him to the vets ...one vet and two tech never saw any evidence of fleas...the vet thought the scrathcing was due to anxiety from taking meds daily..( I didn't think it was myself ) and that it will stop with time...fast forward 4 weeks and I spotted a flea last thrus on him...was it fleas all along ? I tend to think it was some kinda of reaction to the pb.. I really have no idea but I treated him with revolution that say...Its monday now and I saw a live flea on him and he is still scratching/biting himself ..he has a few sores now where the skin has broken...I am not sure what to do now...I don't think the revolution worked this time..and the box says not to repeat for one month ? ? I can't let the fleas keep going on him for another month...my house will be infested...any suggestions ? I am calling the vet as soon as they open this morning....


----------

